# No Response



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

There does not seem to be a way to contact the Administrator or Monitors thing just seem to be getting worse with the site. Sad! There are a good group of stick makers on the Woodcarvers illustrated forum it is working well they just redid the site in the last year. Good group of people on the site also. Hope to see some of you over there.

https://forum.woodcarvingillustrated.com/


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

You've been here longer than me and have contributed a LOT to this forum. I hope you're not leaving.


----------



## littleknife (Jun 30, 2013)

I also hope you don't leave this forum.

As others have said, the recent problems are limited to only some of the internet browsers (Safari for example).

Try using Google Chrome, there there are no problems.

Maybe the site owners have upgraded or changed the software and it does not support some browser versions any more.

The moderators/administrators could have done a better job communicating, for sure, but let's give them the benefit of the doubt - they might have personal problems or might be on a long vacation, and there might be no other one to take over.

Please don't leave yet, this will be a great loss to this community.


----------

